# Bluelight is hiring graphic designers



## abygale

Bluelight is hiring graphic designers.  We need you to make pretty pictures.  You should know:

HTML
CSS
JS
photoshop/gimp/whatever software you can afford
vBulletin templates (ideal but not required)
website design (also ideal but not required)

Your audition will be to design a new logo for us.  We're going old school, so you should incorporate the blue lightbulb.  Post your submission here, and PM me with credentials.


----------



## pill_billy

is there a picture of the lightbulb? i googled it and couldnt really find anything...


----------



## Mysterie

was it this?


----------



## harmacologist

*facepalm*

graphic designers who know html+js+css

perhaps you should relabel this with an appropriate title to find a qualified candidate.


----------



## pill_billy

^ i was wonderin about that also... if yall are just looking for a logo, why the html and everything else?


----------



## pill_billy

never mind... its an audition... duh... anyways if you guys could upload a pic of this bulb thatd be kool... or is finding the pic part of the test? lol


----------



## alasdairm

harmacologist said:


> graphic designers who know html+js+css


hardly a rarity. the designer at my company does a lot of web layout work too.


harmacologist said:


> perhaps you should relabel this with an appropriate title to find a qualified candidate.


perhaps you should keep the loungefail in the lounge.


pill_billy said:


> ^ i was wonderin about that also... if yall are just looking for a logo, why the html and everything else?


the logo is just an audition piece.

alasdair


----------



## harmacologist

alasdairm said:


> hardly a rarity. the designer at my company does a lot of web layout work too.
> perhaps you should keep the loungefail in the lounge.
> the logo is just an audition piece.
> 
> alasdair


I know it is so hard to accept advice, even if it is in your best interest.

If you want more than a photoshop monkey aka graphic designer, you should communicate the correct role you hope to fill.


----------



## alasdairm

thanks for the feedback. it would have been clearer that you had bluelight's best interest at heart if you hadn't worded it in such a sarcastic, supercilious way 

alasdair


----------



## abygale

I'm a tech person, I don't generally have to deal with the creative side of things, so I may have gotten the title wrong.  What we're looking for is a team who can handle all the front end stuff.  If you have skills in either graphics or HTML/JS/CSS, we have a place for you.  If you know all of it, even better.  Graphics folks can post their images in this thread, front end coders can PM me their credentials.


----------



## Sebastians_ghost

Guys, this should be fun.   

The right person is going to run with this audition.  They'll see it as an opportunity to flex their creativity, get some serious exposure for their work and help shape the future brand image of Bluelight.  It could also be a resume builder for someone looking to make a name for themselves in graphic design.

We need a logo that's visually appealing, iconic and memorable.  Something that will achieve those three goals regardless of whether it is rendered online or on stationary.  This person would likely also be thinking in the back of their head: "lf I could give Bluelight a makeover, I would love to do ______________"

Thanks everyone for your efforts.  We felt this would be the most interesting and fair way to gauge people's skills and interest in the opportunity.  Good luck!  

SG


----------



## Sebastians_ghost

(BTW, If I had the skills, I'd probably try incorporating our pill logo and a lightbulb logo... Perhaps even have the filament be shaped like a pill?  Then again, going more modern with an LED-styled lightbulb could look cool, too.  **hint, hint**)


----------



## Sebastians_ghost

What would the opposite of this look like:


----------



## pill_billy

whens the thread close?


----------



## nAON

Sebastians_ghost said:


> What would the opposite of this look like:



..?


----------



## abygale

The thread closes when we've filled the positions.


----------



## xtc123

someone should make bluelight, https and not just http..

also

i can try whip up a mock of a logo when i get some time soon


----------



## TheMerryPrankster

I have the appropriate qualifications and much, much more.  Is this position still open?  And if so, where should I direct an application?

Thanks,

TMP


----------



## alasdairm

^ directions right there in the first post:





abygale said:


> Post your submission here, and PM me with credentials.


alasdair


----------



## methyldreams

Would be the head of meth and other types of stimulants. Who has the  energy and motivation to bring the all the groups of Blers from all over  the world together in a well organized music festival, where not only  BLers are welcome we are only IP, but advertise to the public and make  some money outta the scene... 

<<<------- Has many many ideas some wildly crazy. That's why you take what ideas to use and the others to throw away 

I will be contacting you.

Don't have any formal schooling in the pharamist/research industry, Many  Many years learning from books and the many internet site's I have  frequented over the many years I have surfed the internet. 
I think I would be perfect to come up with idea's that merge the best  ideas for professional to study drug research while being able to merge  and make it understandable for the average the illegal drug user. (I  would volunteer for this role)

I love graphic design and am very creative but have no idea with any  computer language except simple stuff I'v taught myself. Would have no  problem learning enough of these programs to present a design to the BL  team if pay was large enough.


----------



## alasdairm

read the first post. most of what you have written here is irrelevant.





methyldreams said:


> ...if pay was large enough.


no problem. how much would you need?

alasdair


----------



## dopamimetic

Hey, maybe I'd do this just for fun & contributing to a really good project! Can't believe that there are so few serious reactions. If I'd actually get paid for, this would of course raise my motivation greatly  and I'm even open to travel currently to meet / discuss / do things from person to person if liked.

I'm very experienced in Photoshop and web design. HTML, CSS, PHP etc. skills would need to be refreshed, but I've written pretty complex programs before (one project was a hobbyist operating system, and I've worked on a billing software for doctors in Qt/C++ - the company was called Philosoft - Switzerland, maybe I'll find something of them), unfortunately I don't have backups of most of my work and I'm not currently employed so I don't have actual references. 

I'll post a submission though in the next days, if it's still wanted.


----------



## dopamimetic

So, here we are! Just a rough draft for now, write me if anyone's interested


----------



## dopamimetic

Still relevant or not?


----------



## ScotchMist

I think so... hang in Walter


----------



## dopamimetic

It's just a draft to show that I can handle photoshop  I'm open to any suggestions & really interested in contributing to bluelight.


----------



## Thomas29

I Love the New Weed Leaf and Pill and Silver Look to the Forum Homepage Right Now.


----------

